# TT meeting in Brittany, from the 2nd to the 4th of september



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The Clan TT, the French Audi TT Owners Club, organises its 4th consecutive international TT meeting from the 2nd to the 4th of september on the north coast of Brittany.

Every TT owner is welcome to this event. There's no registration fee. We'll recommend some accomodations but you're free to choose the hotels of your choice. The meeting and cruisings will take place from Saint-Brieuc to Morlaix, going through the wonderful Cote de Granit Rose. The departure is a few kilometers from the port of Saint-Malo and the arrival is a few kilometers from the port of Roscoff, both of them having ferries crossing the channel several times a day. It means you could have a really nice week-end in Brittany cruising on the most beautiful roads with dozens of TTs. 

At the end of this week, we'll have a mini web site in english dedicated to this event, with the full program and the accomodations we recommend.

All you have to do to participate is to register here, and then later book the ferries and hotels of your choice. Please ask your question here if you have any.

Dani and her yellow peril are the first attendees from Great-Britain to have registered. In France, where the registration has open 15 days ago, there's already 25 TTs that have registered. People from the Italian TT Forum will also participate. That means TTs everywhere during the cruisings. 8)

I hope a lot of you will have the oppotunity to come to this TT event.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Here's a picture of what you'll see with your TT during this week-end :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Another picture of what you'll see during this TT event :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A picture of our previous TT meeting in Brittany, where several TT owners from Great-Britain came :


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

I'd love to try and make it!!!!! especially as the wife is from Audierne  . this is if work allows! :? 
ANT


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Hi ANT,

Let's hope your work will allow you to come and join us ! 

You can meet us at any moment during the meeting, you don't have to be present on friday the 2nd of september, for instance.

The english version of the dedicated web site should be online today, so that everyone will know the program and the recommended accomodations. We have negociated a 33% discount on some of the hotels, but people have to book before the end of july in order to benefit of this discount.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A recent thread on the UK TT Forum made me think this international TT meeting in Brittany could be the opportunity to have a service for your TT that is much cheaper at Audi in France than in the UK.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good luch Franck. I really enjoyed this trip previously and I hope many join in.

I'm unable to as :

[1] I don't have a TT !! :roll:

[2] The following weekend I'm off to the 'ring so I won't be able to get a pass!

Have fun.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here is my "official" entry, Franck.

Ron and I will definitely be there and most likely 2 friends of ours.
If they haven't got their TT in time, will a posh BMW be welcome :roll:

I'm really looking forward to the meet


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Good luch Franck. I really enjoyed this trip previously and I hope many join in.
> 
> I'm unable to as :
> 
> ...


Hi scoTTy,

Thank you ! I have to say that the reason number 1 doesn't really apply as we accept a few other cars than the TT just as the UK TT meeting does. 

Hello to Kate and the baby and I hope we'll have other oppotunities to meet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

can i come in a M3?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> can i come in a M3?


Do you know someone that's going to let you masturbate over their car?  Sad boy!!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Here is the link to the dedicated website in english, with the schedule and the recommended accomodations :

http://clantt.customers.artful.net/MIB/mib_accueil_uk.htm

For now, Dani and her yellow peril, and two of her friends should be present at the international TT meeting.

Please ask here your questions and express your interest.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Another picture of a place you'll see during this TT meeting :










Don't forget to see the dedicated website in english :
http://clantt.customers.artful.net/MIB/mib_accueil_uk.htm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> Another picture of a place you'll see during this TT meeting :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait. That's wonderful, Franck


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I can't wait. That's wonderful, Franck


There's really loads of beautiful landscape to see there, with roads going along the sea.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait. That's wonderful, Franck
> ...


And I may even have a second TT by then, which I can lend to out friends  Or shall I lend them A3DFU :roll: 
Number two will be a TTR


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Number two will be a TTR


A TTR should be the best choice for the roads along the coast in Brittany. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Number two will be a TTR
> ...


WOW!!!
That looks stunning, Franck


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Franck said:


> Another picture of a place you'll see during this TT meeting :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah at least a picture with the real colour of the sky in Britanny :wink:

Shame, I can't make it since I've used my two weeks summer holidays for driving the TT back home......in the South of France 8)


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

nolive said:


> Ah at least a picure with the real colour of the sky in Britanny :wink:
> 
> Shame, I can't make it since I've used my two weeks summer holidays for driving the TT back home......in the South of France 8)


Unfortunately, last time the UK TT owners came to Britanny for a TT meeting, they only saw the sun and the blue sky ... every day ! 8)

If you want to come and participate, you could take the ferry on the friday night and come back to the UK on the sunday evening. The departure and the arrival points are near the ferries (Saint-Malo and Roscoff). French TT owners have done it several times to come and participate to the UK TT meetings. :wink:


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

We now have Spanish TT owners coming to this international TT meeting in Britanny, after the French, the U.K. and the Italian ones ! 

You don't want to miss such an international TT event, do you ? :roll:

U.K. TT owners are the closer ones from this TT event ! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> We now have Spanish TT owners coming to this international TT meeting in Britanny, after the French, the U.K. and the Italian ones !
> 
> You don't want to miss such an international TT event, do you ? :roll:
> 
> U.K. TT owners are the closer ones from this TT event ! :wink:


WOW!!! That's greaTT  8)

I will sort my hotel this coming week


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The list of the attendees so far :

Black : 4 
William : 4 
Franck : 2 
Daniela : 2 
Roadrunner : 1 
ttfan : 2 
Hightower : 1 
Pull1998 : 1 
Viper : 1 
Merlin : 2 
RenÃ© : 1 
oTTo : 2 
Philou : 2 
Oulan baTTor : 2 
Facelia : 2 
BanzaÃ¯ : 1 
Steffan : 1 
SpiriTT : 1 
TTRS02 : 1 
FranckyTT : 2 
Alxsasso : 2 
Juju31 : 2 
Vickye : 2 
cris : 2 
solrac : 1 
amis Daniela : 2 
Le pianiste : 1 
Doudou56 : 1 
Laurent44 : 2 
Thomas22 : 2

You can register and ask your questions in this thread.

All the informations about this international TT meeting in Britanny are here :
http://clantt.customers.artful.net/MIB/mib_accueil_uk.htm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is an impressive list, Franck.

I'm really looking forward to the meet 

And: amis Daniela 2, may be in a TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

In one month we'll be cruising in our TTs on the roads of the north coast of Brittany. Hurry up if you want to come and participate ! :wink:

The windmill of the "lande du crac" in Ploumanac'h where the cruising will pass :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We have booked our ferries tonight - that's

Sue&Barry - in TT  8)  
Dani&Ron, in A3DFU of course!!

So we will see you all on Friday, 2nd September [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

It must be time to book the hotel(s) *now*!!!! :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> We have booked our ferries tonight - that's
> 
> Sue&Barry - in TT  8)
> Dani&Ron, in A3DFU of course!!
> ...


Hi Dani

Care to share ferry details please?

Need to have a look if I'm getting over - only be for 1 day and maybe 1 night though.

Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > We have booked our ferries tonight - that's
> ...


Hi Dave,

we have booked with 
http://www.speedferries.com

The crossing is Dover - Boulogne - Dover.

Outbound the 4 German Audi Factory TT-Tourers are booked onto the 18:15pm crossing on Thursday, 26th August.

Sue&Barry and Ron&myself are coming back on Monday, 5th September on 10:30am sailing. The two others will sort their own return out.

If you are going don't leave the ferry booking too long. Some of the most sought after crossings (early morning/late evening) are already booked out


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Those are really good news ! 

The guys from Forge Motorsport should be part of the trip to Britanny too.

Anyone else would like to cross the channel to come and participate ?

All the informations are here :
http://clantt.customers.artful.net/MIB/ ... eil_uk.htm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have finally booked the hotels for the Browns (Sue&Barry) and the Unwins (A3DFU)   

Franck, you have PM


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The poster of this international TT meeting :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> The poster of this international TT meeting :


You keep feeding us nice information 

How may English people are going??? Surely it can't only be 2 or 3 cars


----------



## Exorsi (Apr 3, 2005)

Does anyone know if booking the hotels now would miss out on the group discount? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Exorsi said:


> Does anyone know if booking the hotels now would miss out on the group discount? :?


I'm sure that Franck will reply shortly to tell you that yu will still get a discount :wink:


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

I've booked for myself tonight and the discount is still on...

:wink: see you soon , Dany & Ron...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Philippe-TTV6 said:


> :wink: see you soon , Dany & Ron...


See you soon, Philippe


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Exorsi said:


> Does anyone know if booking the hotels now would miss out on the group discount? :?


I was on holidays with no internet access but Philippe gave you the right answer. Thank you Philippe.

There is also a discount at the "La pomme d'or" hotel for the friday night. The breakfast are free while it usually costs 7 euros per people.

Don't forget to tell you're with the "Clan TT" group when you're booking the hotels in order to be sure to have the discounts.

We hope to meet you in Britanny in less than 3 weeks now !


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A few more pictures of places you'll visit during this international TT meeting :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The updated list of the attendees. You just have to cross the channel to be part of it in 2 weeks ! 8)

All the informations about this international TT meeting are here in english :
http://clantt.customers.artful.net/MIB/mib_accueil_uk.htm

Black : 4 
William : 4 
Franck : 1 
Daniela et Ron : 2 
Sue et Barry : 2 
Roadrunner : 1 
ttfan : 2 
Hightower : 1 
Pull1998 : 1 
Viper : 1 
Merlin : 2 
RenÃ© : 1 
oTTo : 2 
Oulan baTTor : 2 
BanzaÃ¯ : 1 
Steffan : 1 
TTRS02 : 1 
FranckyTT : 2 
Alxsasso : 2 
Juju31 : 2 
Vickye : 2 
cris : 2 
Le pianiste : 1 
Doudou56 : 1 
Laurent44 : 2 
Thomas22 : 2 
TT 180 gris ami Thomas22 : 1 
TT2 ami Thomas22 : 1 
Philippe et Christine : 2 
Danib : 1 
Philou et Martine : 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

An impressive list 8)

Just a few more days and we will set of for this wonderful trip to meet you all at the end  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=47899


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Just a few more days and we will set of for this wonderful trip to meet you all at the end


That's a nive trip before coming to Britanny ! 

Here are some pictures of the sunday restaurant :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

And the view from the restaurant :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few more days and we will set of for this wonderful trip to meet you all at the end
> ...


Bikini will be packed!!  8)


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Thank You for your presence, Dany and Ron...
Was really great to see you again...

You know what, Dany....? :roll:

...you 've gotta a message....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Philippe-TTV6 said:


> Thank You for your presence, Dany and Ron...
> Was really great to see you again...
> 
> You know what, Dany....? :roll:
> ...


You know what, Philippe....? :roll: 
...I have replied to your message :wink:

Thanks to all who have made the stay so phantastic!!!

Lovely people, a super drive, wonderful scenery, good food ... and a nice dip into the cold sea: all of which made this anothe briliant meet 

I'm looking forward to next year to another wonderful event   8)


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Thank you to all the attendees ! 
It was a pleasure to meet dani and Ron once more ! 8)

Here are some pictures that som of the attendees took.
Mines are no ready yet ! :?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yeah!! wonderful pictures and a wonderful time  It's just a big shame that we couldn't saty for Sunday's drive 

I remember that car park barrier :roll: It almost chopped my car, Ron and myself in twos


----------

